# When is it not "normal"



## Cookieboy (May 16, 2016)

Hi everyone we brought home our new budgie Cookie from a breeder about 3 weeks ago. She told us he was about 7-8 weeks old. When he first came home he didn't eat/drink/move for the first few days and his poo was very runny. We were told it was normal and just stress. After a week he was eating and drinking and his poo was starting to be normal again. This only lasted a week and then his poo went back to diarrhoea and was sticking on his feathers/vent area. We clean him up and his cage etc but just wondering if it could still be new budgie stress? I have a 2.5 year old very noisy toddler so it's not the most quiet environment or does it sound like it could be something more sinister?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Budgies can have a few more watery droppings depending on the situations/context and it's true the adjustment to a new home/environment can certainly impact the poop consistency especially on the first days. Watery poops can also occur as a direct result from drinking water or bathing. 
When a budgie shows stress from a situation where he/she got scared, a couple of more watery droppings are also normal and during a moult there can also be slight changes on the poop consistency.
In these instances the amount of watery poops is limited to the point of not truly creating a build up of soft poops on the vent area (pasting of the vent). 
If your Cookie's droppings don't improve in terms of firmness/consistency and a as a result you notice a build up on his vent, then it would be best to have him examined by an avian vet specialist.

Generally speaking, it's always a good idea to book an appointment for a new pet bird recently acquired.

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with aluz.

I would recommend you read the information in the links below and take your little Cookie in for a check up with your Avian Vet.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340314-why-seeing-avian-vet-so-important.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

Wishing little Cookie a full and speedy recovery. 
Please be sure to update us on his condition in this thread.*


----------

